
How to Sell Anything: Aristotle and the Ancient Art of Persuasion - DiabloD3
https://betterhumans.coach.me/how-to-sell-anything-aristotle-and-the-ancient-art-of-persuasion-bc53c6c27ea6
======
kruhft
Too bad his example was crap. Using Aristotle to point out seedy sales tactics
is fine, but at least give a counter example to the sales course spam.

------
dano
Check out the classic Influence: The Psychology of Persuasion

[https://www.amazon.com/Influence-Psychology-Persuasion-
Rober...](https://www.amazon.com/Influence-Psychology-Persuasion-Robert-
Cialdini/dp/006124189X)

~~~
billhathaway
That book is excellent, love the combination of research and anecdotes.

------
vorotato
Article is just about Ethos/Pathos/logos, aka shit you learned in highschool
english.

------
schmidty
I prefer:

Find the individuals profit motive and appeal to it.

